# What does Double Clear mean?



## Kate_25 (14 March 2011)

Sorry to be dense, but can someone explain what a double clear round means please?


----------



## ArcticFox (14 March 2011)

If you jump the first round, and finish with no jumping or time faults, that is your first clear. You then go into the jump off, and if you do the same again, thats your second - so you get a double clear.  

Some competitions have qualifiers that require only a double clear, this is to try and stop people from galloping round a young horse before it is ready. 

Cx


----------



## Shrimp (14 March 2011)

In relation to eventing, its where you get a clear round in both the showjumping and cross country phases


----------



## dafthoss (14 March 2011)

For show jumping it's clear in the first round and the jump off and eventing it is clear showjumping and xc


----------



## kerilli (14 March 2011)

double clear at SJ = clear in first round and jump off.
double clear at eventing means clear in SJ (ideally without time penalties too, but clear at obstacles anyway) and clear at obstacles xc (time penalties irrelevant). you get points for DC at eventing and the time penalties xc don't affect the DC-ness...


----------



## Kate_25 (14 March 2011)

Thank you, it all makes sense now.


----------

